# Free Book Finds (2017) - No Self Promotion, please.



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free from 1928!


----------



## Mara B. (Jul 6, 2015)

free Christian fiction. I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stone Song: A Novel of the Life of Crazy Horse

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Audible "book" of stories from a British tv Series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Free to US members through Goodreads:

Trever Noah's (of the Daily Show) autobiography

https://www.goodreads.com/blog/show/765-get-your-free-audible-audiobook-of-trevor-noah-s-born-a-crime-u-s-memb


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

WEBCAM - A Novel of Terror (The Konrath/Kilborn Collective)


----------



## kman22 (Feb 23, 2017)

Found this Minimalist Book, thought it was a great read!
https://www.amazon.com/Minimalist-Simplify-Minimalists-Minimalism-Declutter-ebook/dp/B06VTQDG7S/








https://www.amazon.com/Minimalist-Simplify-Minimalists-Minimalism-Declutter-ebook/dp/B06VTQDG7S/


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Book 2 in Estelle Ryan's Genevieve Lenard series, _The Dante Connection_, is free at posting.



If you haven't started this series and are curious about it, the first book is also permafree.
_The Gauguin Connection_



I don't purchase many books on release day any more. But I do pre-order from this series. I love the characters and how they interact and grow through the books. It's like visiting with old friends when a new book comes out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Book 2 in Estelle Ryan's Genevieve Lenard series, _The Dante Connection_, is free at posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I strongly second the recommendation for this series.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm late to the party but count me in as another fan of the Genevieve Lenard series. I've only read the first two books though. Do the others ever go on sale?

*
The Incredible Life Of Jonathan Doe*

Found this randomly through ereaderiq.com and started reading last night. Very interesting so far...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

If you have a Rewards Account (hotel equivalent of airline frequent flyer miles) with IHG, you can get free Kindle Singles. IHG owns a number of hotel chains such as Holiday Inn, Crowne Plaza, and Intercontinental. See the bottom of the page in the pic:










If you think it is worth the bother, you can establish an account and never go near their hotels, and still get a free book twice a year. If you occasionally stay at these hotels, it seems like a no-brain er to collect the books. They have a fair selection of books, I believe they were all Kindle Singles rather than full sized books. I was eligible for two choices, and got one that I am actively interested in reading, and one that was of some interest.

I've been accessing this through the IHG app on my phone, but it should be available on the website also.

I'm not an expert on free Kindle books, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Infinity Born by Douglas E. Richards



I've read a couple of his other books, so I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I know this is a popular series here. The third book is now free.

*
The Braque Connection (Book 3) (Genevieve Lenard)*

This series comes highly recommended by me and others on KBoards.


----------

